# Mission Impossible IV [ Ghost Protocol ]



## Detective (Jun 28, 2011)

> *Director:* Brad Bird
> *Producer:* J.J Abrams
> *Cast:* Tom Cruise, Jeremy Renner, Ving Rhames, Simon Pegg, Paula Patton, Vladimir Mashkov, Michael Nyqvist, Josh Holloway, Lea Seydoux and Anil Kapoor.



*12.16.2011*​


> *Summary:* The IMF is shut down when it’s implicated in a global terrorist bombing plot. Ghost Protocol is initiated and Ethan Hunt and his rogue new team must go undercover to clear their organization’s name. No help, no contact, off the grid. You have never seen a mission grittier and more intense than this.



The official trailer has been released after it's french counterpart was leaked a few days ago. Check it out on the main website, it loads after a few seconds.

...Your Trailer, Should You Choose To Accept...​


----------



## Furious George (Jun 28, 2011)

The film's credentials have me more interested then the trailer. 

Directed by the guy who did The Incredibles and Produced by JJ Abrams. May have to keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like something drawn from Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell series


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

JJ Abrams is only the producer? Maybe he'll slap his quality dick on the movie in other ways though. He usually does good things.

Like Fringe.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

The trailer was sick. I saw it when I watched Transformers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Where is trailer? 

I want to see it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where is trailer?
> 
> I want to see it.





Detective said:


> *12.16.2011*​
> 
> 
> The official trailer has been released after it's french counterpart was leaked a few days ago. Check it out on the main website, it loads after a few seconds.
> ...



What a nice and considerate link.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

who reads opening post anymore right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Furious George said:


> What a nice and considerate link.





~Gesy~ said:


> who reads opening post anymore right?



Yeah, this. I mean I read some of it but I didn't scroll to the fucking bottom. Too troublesome.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 29, 2011)

Something funny for anyone who hasn't seen this. Brad Bird related and a bit MI4-related at the end. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQX0DF6A19I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2011)

*DIRECTED BY BRAD BIRD?!*

Fuck. I'm interested.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2011)

The Mission Impossible films are what the James Bond films should be IMO.

They get a different director each time to implant his / her style on the production so each movie while having the few key touch stones that everyone knows (the main character, the theme song) everything else is malleable and left up to the Director.

I hope this does well and that they keep switching directors and keep fresh people coming in.


(Second one is my favorite.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Who's Brad Bird? 

I don't keep up with directors.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

He directed The Incredibles, Ratatouille, and The Iron Giant.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The Mission Impossible films are what the James Bond films should be IMO.
> 
> *They get a different director each time to implant his / her style on the production so each movie while having the few key touch stones that everyone knows (the main character, the theme song) everything else is malleable and left up to the Director.*
> 
> ...



So, basically, you think they are _exactly the same_ as the James Bond films?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2011)

No because there are certain people or things that the James Bond people will not do with the character.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Taleran said:


> No because there are certain people or things that the James Bond people will not do with the character.



That's true for any character with any sense of consistency (even _the Joker_ is it true for). What kind of things do you think Bond is not going to do? Do you expect the next movie to be Hunt finding himself in a Blaxploitation movie?

Every single thing you mentioned in that bolded section is true for Bond, save that he does it better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> He directed The Incredibles, Ratatouille, and The Iron Giant.



Bunch of cartoons? 

I saw the Incredibles, that's it. I guess it was okay.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> That's true for any character with any sense of consistency (even _the Joker_ is it true for). What kind of things do you think Bond is not going to do? Do you expect the next movie to be Hunt finding himself in a Blaxploitation movie?
> 
> Every single thing you mentioned in that bolded section is true for Bond, save that he does it better.



What I mean is that John Woo would never be given an opportunity to direct a James Bond movie. There are certain sensibilities in place with that franchise because of its roots that will not be altered to that far.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Taleran said:


> What I mean is that John Woo would never be given an opportunity to direct a James Bond movie. There are certain sensibilities in place with that franchise because of its roots that will not be altered to that far.



The last one was direted by Marc Foster (_Monsters' Ball, Finding Neverland, The Kite Runner_), and the series has done a _Star Wars_ cash-in, serious spy thrillers, mad as hell sci-fi-ish capers, homages to Hong Kong cinema, gritty 80's action movie, *and* that Blaxploitation movie I mentioned. The films have a clearer formula, perhaps, but they are a lot more varied than you think too. John Woo doing Bond seems like one of their tamest choices.

I like the _Mission: Impossible_ films (though as faithful adaptations, they suck), but what you have said just isn't true.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2011)

What I have been attempting to say said much better.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah.....thats not really true. There have been plenty of Bond films done by a range of different directors; again, the James Bond formula is more malleable than a lot of people give it credit. Pretty much any director that guy listed _could_ do a James Bond movie, though they might have to be reigned in a bit (then again, the same is true of this franchise- does he _really_ think that the series could get away with a typical Tarantino take?). The argument is kind of simplistic.

Also, a proper adaptation of the real series would be ten times more awesome.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2011)

Saw the trailer at the Transformer's screening and it looks sick.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Meh. Still kind of want them to do an adaptation of the actual series. I like this one but I hope this is the last movie.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 6, 2011)

Ghost Protocol? Feel like ive heard that subtitle somewhere...


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks decent, kinda makes me wish they'd make a Chuck movie instead


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah.....thats not really true. There have been plenty of Bond films done by a range of different directors; again, the James Bond formula is more malleable than a lot of people give it credit. Pretty much any director that guy listed _could_ do a James Bond movie, though they might have to be reigned in a bit (then again, the same is true of this franchise- does he _really_ think that the series could get away with a typical Tarantino take?). The argument is kind of simplistic.
> 
> Also, a proper adaptation of the real series would be ten times more awesome.



yeah compare two back to back films like on her majesty's secret service and diamonds are for ever and theyre nothing alike regardless of the actor.

Anyway this film looks great in the trailers, and I enjoyed MI:3, and despite 1 not being a faithful adaption it was great entertainment and had a fun n64 game to. 2 was good just less memorable. But a reboot based on the original series could be great.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Detective said:


> * Should You Choose To Accept...*​



Do I have to? 




> Director: Brad Bird
> Producer: J.J Abrams



Yeah, I have to....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 31, 2011)

Should have been subtitled "Look guys, I still have a career".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0LQnQSrC-g&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]​
Definitely gonna watch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

They should make another Minority Report.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should make another Minority Report.



And call it Majority Case/Presentation? 

Some things are better left alone, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Or something. I heard they were working on a remake possibility, actually. I might not mind that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2011)

saw the preview, looks like every other tom cruise movie: running away from some big gun guys while screaming "they set me up"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

You may be on to something here, man. All of his movies follow loosely the same plot since he stopped making cool 80s films.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You may be on to something here, man. All of his movies follow loosely the same plot since he stopped making cool 80s films.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tuEaG-buvo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJdMDvjfyQ0[/YOUTUBE]

the scene of him hiding behind an exploding car in the new MI4 is already used in MI2


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

They need to make a movie with Tom Cruise as a retired professional sprinter who comes back for one more race in the theme of a Rocky Balboa-esque film. And the villain needs to be Usain Bolt or Donovan Bailey in a supporting role.

Because this man has not stopped running in any of his films, and he won't stop till he's dead, and even then there is a possibility that the coffin may move or roll over at least.

I present to you fellow citizens, EXHIBITs 300 KM/H:

[YOUTUBE]b0S5ErGZKG4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NJdMDvjfyQ0[/YOUTUBE]

P.S: *NarutoSimpsonUltimate*, you Cruised my post man, and I can give you nothing but fast respect for it.  +


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah man, i'm like tom cruise on a key board


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah man, i'm like tom cruise on a key board



They see you Cruising, They Hating.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Tom Cruise just looks good either running or riding a train with his hair blowing back in the wind.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tom Cruise just looks good either running or riding a train with his hair blowing back in the wind.



1000% Manga Canon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

He's also only 5'1".


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's also only 5'1".



I think we both know the automatic response to your comments and I shall take the liberty of twisting the context a little to be relevant to this thread.

_"It's not the size of your feet that matters, but the motion of your running."_


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dWI-C-aD1W4[/YOUTUBE]​
God damn you Tom Cruise, how do I quit you when your swag is still so damn fly?!? 

Keep Cruising, And The Haters Will Keep Hating.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking forward to this film.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 17, 2011)

*Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol*

I saw this one yesterday, IMAX style

And it was awesome. Best popcorn blockbuster movie this year. 

Locations, setting, style. It was all there. Best M:I for me


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2011)

Currently 95% at Rotten Tomatoes. Has some extremely favourable reviews so far. Looks like Brad Bird worked some magic on this film. However I will hold my review until I actually see the film, which should be in a few days.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Did not know this thread existed. Also made one

Anyway, like I said this movie was awesome. Best popcorn blockbuster this year. IMAX scenes looked gorgeous. (And BWM sponsoring was over the top)


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2011)

Just returned from the cinema.

Decent movie with Tom Cruise doing his usual performance and a lot of suspension of disbelief.
Typical blockbuster / popcorn film that is perfectly enjoyable if you don't think about it too much.
Directing and visual design was solid though, can't complain about those.

Overall a 3/5 for me, enjoyable but not a must see.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2011)

That makes it done. Watching tomorrow.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2011)

The movie will be arriving this Wednesday on my country, I'll see if I can see it ASAP before the festivities. Looking forward a lot to this one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

Saw it yesterday, the movie was excellent and Cruise was amazing. My only problem with the movie is I didn't really care much for the villain (weak), but everything else was good.

Paula Patton is so damn sexy but I've liked her since I saw her in Hitch so I knew she'd be great in this.

PS. Tom Cruise should become a professional sprinter.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Saw it yesterday, the movie was excellent and Cruise was amazing. My only problem with the movie is I didn't really care much for the villain (weak), but everything else was good.



i agree...only saving grace was what he did at the end.



Violent-nin said:


> Paula Patton is so damn sexy but I've liked her since I saw her in Hitch so I knew she'd be great in this.



i dont know if i was just imagining things (or not ) but there's this scene where her nips dont seem to match 



Violent-nin said:


> PS. Tom Cruise should become a professional sprinter.



i loved the desert storm sequence...twas good 

OVERALL: Solid movie for me...enjoyable to say the least!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

^She was literally popping out of that dress and I'm sitting in there theater like.  >  > 

Also such jokes when she kicked the blonde bitch through the open window.


----------



## Kabukicho (Dec 18, 2011)

A few people left after TDKR prologue. Frankly, as big a fan I am of Batman, MI4 was the star of the night


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2011)

Saw it last Saturday.

Neat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

Kabukicho said:


> A few people left after TDKR prologue. Frankly, as big a fan I am of Batman, MI4 was the star of the night



They paid $15.00 to see a shitty prologue?

 

They're what's wrong with this country. I bet they put it on credit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw it in IMAX. Never again. Not worth the $15. I only saw it because it was my friend's first IMAX movie. The film itself was good though. Just not worth the extra ticket price.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2011)

I liked when Tom Cruise was doing the ridiculous stunt on the outside of the building and Jeremy Renner was being a douche.  Counting down.  And telling him the rope isn't long enough.  Stuff like that.

The best bit of humor in the film was the end of that scene when Simon Pegg walked in and told the other characters how hard his task was.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2011)

Going in, I was expecting an entertaining movie with a _"good enough"_ plot for an action movie (like Expendables or something). Instead, MI4 delivered a really entertaining movie with tons of action with a really solid + really well executed plot. Damn, this movie was some good shit probably the best movie ive seen in the theater all year. Im trying really hard not to give it around a 9/10 but I think its there.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2011)

one of the best if not the best movie I've seen this year. solid plot and some pretty awesome action scene that's going to keep you on the edge of your seat.

and Paula Patton and Lea Seydoux were pretty damn


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 24, 2011)

Saw it not too long ago and it was a pretty good movie. I found the gadgets malfunctioning part starting to get kind of annoying after awhile. Almost all their gadgets seemed to not work in the film at the crucial moments.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2011)

you have to remember though, they were on their own after the MIF has been disavowed. they no longer had access to quality gear/gadgets.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 24, 2011)

But its not like the hideout where they got their gear from was some old rundown out-of-use base. They even had new technology in there so the place must have been fairly well-maintained before this whole situation occurred so when they only use this stuff just once and everything malfunctions, it seems really weird. 

It would have been more believable if they had gone to some old, abandoned hideout instead.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

All I have to say. 

That and Paula Patton is hot as fuck.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

Just came back from watching the movie, it's definitely one of the better movies to be released this year.  The action was pretty good, the story was acceptable, the comedy was amusing, and I couldn't really remember one moment that I really disliked. 

9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, fucking right it was good.

Tom Cruise running away from shit is always good.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 31, 2011)

Still not better than the 3rd one.

Plot is cheesier, too many plot holes, and villains are lame.

Other than that, solid action movie. Gadgets are cool (except those lame apple garbages to promote within the movie).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 1, 2012)

M:I III will probably be regarded at the better one as time passes (story, acting, "realism"), but this one was more enjoyable for me. IMAX experience bitches. I'm pretty sure if that has worn of over time I'll concur and say that M:I III was the better one


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2012)

How did Tom Cruise disappear off that bridge at the end?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't even remember what happened in MI:III.


Therefore, MI:4 is better.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even remember what happened in MI:III.
> 
> 
> Therefore, MI:4 is better.




Stylish and unbeatable logic. I expect no less of you.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How did Tom Cruise disappear off that bridge at the end?



This mofo has been free running on skyscrapers and you question how he disappeared from a bridge


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> This mofo has been free running on skyscrapers and you question how he disappeared from a bridge



I have learned to mute out people who try to reasonably explain Tom Cruise's epic stunts over the course of his career. The simple truth is all the audience needs to do is be mesmerized by his gloriously maintained hair, stoic face and famous one-liners.

Or as a badass poster once said, earlier in this thread:



			
				Crime Solving Genius said:
			
		

> They see you Cruising, They Hating.



I think it's safe to say, with the current success of MI:4, grossing over 300 million internationally to date, that ScientologyTom Cruise is back in Action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Scientology, making good hair and sunglasses since 1983.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 3, 2012)

I just saw MI4 today and thought it was very good. However I still think MI3 is the best, the villain in part 3 was just so fucked up lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

What happened in MI3 anyway? Refresh my memory.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even remember what happened in MI:III.
> 
> 
> Therefore, MI:4 is better.


They replicated that iconic falling down moment... again. That's all.

Though they did it in this one too.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 6, 2012)

M:I III had awesome Tom Cruise running scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

But MI:4 had Cruise freerunning over the tallest building in the world.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Saw it in imax like a week or so ago. We really enjoyed it, thought the stunts were great and Pegg was funny. Something seemed weird about Tom's running though. Couldn't help but chuckle at how weird he looked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Saw it in imax like a week or so ago. We really enjoyed it, thought the stunts were great and Pegg was funny. Something seemed weird about Tom's running though. Couldn't help but chuckle at how weird he looked.





IMAX.


The only funny thing about this movie that I saw was Tom Cruise's old man body.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally saw it last Saturday night, awesome & entertaining movie. I liked the twist/revelation at the end too.

I found Jeremy Renner's character badass and funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I was disappointed that the mask-making machine broke down.


----------



## walton22 (Jan 10, 2012)

I watched mission impossible 4  its was a fantastic movie .Tom cruise has done a great work


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to Scientology.

To join, please donate 1.5 million USD.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But MI:4 had Cruise freerunning over the tallest building in the world.


In MI3, Cruise shoots down a jet. It also had one of the most intense helicopter chase scene in the movie history.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2012)

You know I've lived in Dubai almost all my life and have never seen a sandstorm like the one they showed in the movie, me and my friends were all joking that imhotep from the mummy series was making a cameo or something 

Also the shot sequences of the areas he was running through made 0 sense whatsoever it was like he was teleporting all over the place. 

Aside from that , nice movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> In MI3, Cruise shoots down a jet. It also had one of the most intense helicopter chase scene in the movie history.


I don't remember that shit. 

You're lying. 


Dr.Douchebag said:


> You know I've lived in Dubai almost all my life and have never seen a sandstorm like the one they showed in the movie, me and my friends were all joking that imhotep from the mummy series was making a cameo or something
> 
> Also the shot sequences of the areas he was running through made 0 sense whatsoever it was like he was teleporting all over the place.
> 
> Aside from that , nice movie


What is a typical sandstorm like? Or do they even get them?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember that shit.
> 
> You're lying.
> 
> What is a typical sandstorm like? Or do they even get them?



Once/twice a year maybe?

Visibility wise its like a moderate rain


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2012)

The movie was great.

Makes me wonder if there actually will be a nuclear war soon...


----------

